# Which type of dips is better?



## 5150HKD (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just noticed something today when I was working out.  The dip bars are wide at the ends and get narrower as they go in towards the wall.  I have always done my dips at the widest point of the bars.  So what is the diffrence between the wider and narrower grip?  Which is harder?  I just want to make sure i am getting the most out of my workouts and not cheating myself.
Thanks


----------



## first123class (Nov 14, 2005)

I would guess that the wider one's hit the chest more
and the narrow ones hit the triceps more.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 15, 2005)

Whatever works better for you.  I have found the wide ones to be useless and put undue stress on the shoulder joint.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 4, 2005)

can i ask a question?    what are dips?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> can i ask a question?    what are dips?



Dips are an exercise done (typically) using two metal bars that extend from the wall. They are wider than shoulder width and high enough that you usually have to "hop" up to grab them.

You suspend your body between the bars by gripping one bar in each hand with your back to the wall. You start with a more or less stiff arm position, holding yourself aloft between the two bars.

Then, you dip your body down between the bars and raise back up, using your arms and chest to maintain body posture and control.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

They can be done lots of different ways though. 

Here's the first pic I found:

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/TricepDip.JPG

Depending on the width of the bars and how your body is positioned in relation to your arms, they can work different muscles.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

Yup, like rotating a push-up ninety degrees. See also:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ridgely8.htm


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 4, 2005)

first123class said:
			
		

> I would guess that the wider one's hit the chest more
> and the narrow ones hit the triceps more.


 
Upon further thought I would recommend simply using the narrower position...unless your built like an elite level power lifter (a.k.a. Mack Truck) and have wide shoulders.

Also, in the link supplied by arnisador I would like just like to comment that one might wish to keep their head up and properly aligned throughout the movement.  Beyond that, it's a good visual of the two main points of the movement.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Dips are an exercise done (typically) using two metal bars that extend from the wall. They are wider than shoulder width and high enough that you usually have to "hop" up to grab them.
> 
> You suspend your body between the bars by gripping one bar in each hand with your back to the wall. You start with a more or less stiff arm position, holding yourself aloft between the two bars.
> 
> Then, you dip your body down between the bars and raise back up, using your arms and chest to maintain body posture and control.


 

Cheers, they look pretty hard, so I might try it out.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

They're hard but useful. The variation available adds a lot of different ways you can work this one exercise. Enjoy the pain.


----------

